

When will the Angular.js fad die and burn? - _RPM


======
gesman
Some large enterprises (including the one I working in) are using it as a next
gen technology to upgrade client facing portals.

I'm not in WEB Development area and I think it's not the best approach, but
because this is happening - angular.js is going to have very long momentum.

------
smt88
There used to be a ton of Angular.js posts on HN (even as recently as a few
months ago). Now the only ones I see are generally trashing it. So if HN is
any sort of representation of the community in which you perceived a "fad",
then it seems to be mostly dead.

------
mrits
A fad is cool. Angular already transitioned from cool to just a good frontend
candidate. I think you might want to look at React to hate now.

------
dudus
Why does it matter?

------
pki
What makes you think it's a fad?

------
qtheninja
What don't you like about angular?

i think it's here to stay.

------
Backlash85
Is this like asking when will JS burn?

